Ask HN: How do you backup your macOS system? - ezekg
======
ggm
Using time machine on auto. It just works. The local copies do flush if
disconnected but reduce apparent free space until they flush. I buy a fresh
usb3 removable every other year or so. Network drives do work but can be a
hassle to reliably mount.

------
CyberFonic
Timemachine with 4 x USB3 hard drives that I rotate through on a daily basis.
I also keep two drives that I keep off-site and rotate on weekly basis. Habit
based on corporate tape backup regime of old.

------
lkurusa
I've used BackBlaze for a long while, it works without issues and saved me a
lot of times. A cool feature about BackBlaze is that you can browse your files
online, this became extremely useful when I traveled with my iPad and I forgot
to take a file. Logging in to BackBlaze and then retrieving the file saved the
entire conference week.

In addition to this, I also seldom use Time Machine to back up locally, to an
external hard drive, just for the sake of completeness. :-)

------
pinewurst
Carbon Copy Cloner to external USB drive

------
brianjking
SuperDuper from ShirtPocket is what I've always used. works really well.
BackBlaze would be good for off-site backups too.

------
scarface74
BackBlaze

